# portable transducer mount



## senkosam (Aug 5, 2019)

Other than having to drill holes to mount a transducer bracket or mount it to the trolling motor, I came up with this idea a few years ago:
Get one of these dollar store door wreath hangers or some other thin flat metal:





Cut it and bolt it to a board:




At the bottom, mount a board that's wide enough for the transducer bracket:




(Note the wire straps that secure the wire to the board.)
Use an easy on/off clamp to secure to the transom:





No matter how weedy, the transducer won't clog with weeds like it would attached to the trolling motor plus I can use different trolling motors (45 or 55 #) depending on which boat I'm using (10'V or 12' jon) and not have to change transducer mount.


----------



## jethro (Aug 13, 2019)

Nicely done! They make them just like that only they cost a whole bunch!


----------



## senkosam (Aug 13, 2019)

Thanks. easy transfer between 3 different craft : canoe, jon boat and v-bottom.


----------



## gnappi (Sep 4, 2019)

I get the aversion to drilling holes below the waterline and drilling elsewhere without a good reason, but a transducer really (IMO) is best securely screwed to the boat in some fashion. 

On mine I recessed the holes on the back side of the mount for the transducer so they did not rub against the transom, the mount is permanently screwed to the transom, and if the next owner objects to the holes, they are easily filled  

https://ibb.co/yWCrR27


----------



## senkosam (Sep 4, 2019)

I own three car top (truck bed) boats: Grumman canoe, 11.5' jon boat and the 10' v bottom shown. The transducer will not and can not move using the clamp shown considering the fact that only a trolling motor is used with all three watercraft. What's nice with the flat back stern boats is being able to plow through weeds and not get any weeds wrapped on the transducer.

My Ranger bass boat obviously needs a permanent mount through the fiberglass, but as with any transducer mounting instructions, the transducer is always below the water line - _including the mount_ - such that the bottom of the transducer is _flush with the bottom of the boat_. Not doing so loses the sonar image when the boat's on plane at over 30 mph due to bubbles. Contact any sonar company and they will tell you the same thing.


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 15, 2019)

Scotty makes a transducer holder based on a similar concept to your homemade version. Theirs fits in one of their rod holders. You may be asking what this has to do with anything. Well, nothing I guess other than great minds think alike! Haha


----------



## bikerider (Dec 27, 2019)

That's the exact setup I have on my boat, except I attached it at the top with two c clamps. It has held up and worked very well.


----------

